# NIP arrived this morning



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

:evil:

Caught doing allegedly doing 86mph on a 70mph section of dual carriageway section of the A303 in Wiltshire.

Anyone got any ideas what i'm likely to get? 3 points and a Â£60 fine?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> Anyone got any ideas what i'm likely to get? 3 points and a Â£60 fine?


yes, definitely 3pts / Â£60.

www.pepipoo.com for more info and advice.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

3pt Â£60 fine if it was going to be any more they would court


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Just viewed the photo online. Interestingly it was taken by a talivan on the opposite side of the carriageway of the back of my car. So don't think they can't get you just becasue they're on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> Just viewed the photo online. Interestingly it was taken by a talivan on the opposite side of the carriageway of the back of my car. So don't think they can't get you just becasue they're on the opposite side of the road.


Johny, i'd be interested to see the picture if possible, 'cos I didn't think it was legal to do it that way!?

Can you download the picture and put it up on here to see? If you have no access to host images, email it to me and i'll host it for you.

Cheers


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Here are the evidence photos, which i was able to view online.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

You can definately get caught from a van positioned on the opposite side of the road :?

I know of two people who have been done for this.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Poo, that means i'll have to buy a gate opener for the back of my car as well, in case i ever choose to reverse into the garage....

neil1003, thanks for the link to pepipoo, think i'm going to follow their advice and try and fight it. Just want to hear back from them on what Wiltshire's attitude typically is...


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

so what speed were you doing before you started braking :wink:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Hehe.... that's a very good question, i'm afraid i can't remember...! :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

you will notice it is minus 86mph (-86mph) indicating it was the other direction. And yes you can get fined for this in the other direction.

Thought we were going to see a speeding TT though :roll:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

thebears said:


> you will notice it is minus 86mph (-86mph) indicating it was the other direction. And yes you can get fined for this in the other direction.
> 
> Thought we were going to see a speeding TT though :roll:


Lol, well in a few months time, i've no doubt there will be a picture of a TT here.  Hopefully next time they'll get me from the front tho so i can at least frame it for the wall!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Does anyone know of insurers who are not averse to insuring someone with a powerful car with 3 points?

I'm 22, no claims since i passed my test aged 17. No previous points either.

My current insurer has seen fit to increase my premium by Â£360 if i have 3 points on my licence. (this was on a quote for a v6 Quattro TT)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> Does anyone know of insurers who are not averse to insuring someone with a powerful car with 3 points?


This is not your problem. Most insurance companies ignore 3 points.

Your problem is your age.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well at least the police stopped a major crime that day eh, heaven forbid they should do anything fkin useful! :roll:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of insurers who are not averse to insuring someone with a powerful car with 3 points?
> ...


Prior to the 3 points, my quote had been Â£1000, now with the 3 points, it has gone up to Â£1375??? Maybe look for a different insurer?


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Leg said:


> Well at least the police stopped a major crime that day eh, heaven forbid they should do anything fkin useful! :roll:


Yep, the important thing is that they've found the guy who stole Â£350 from me on eBay nearly 12 months ago..... Not.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> Poo, that means i'll have to buy a gate opener for the back of my car as well, in case i ever choose to reverse into the garage....
> 
> neil1003, thanks for the link to pepipoo, think i'm going to follow their advice and try and fight it. * Just want to hear back from them on what Wiltshire's attitude typically is...[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just check out the M4 speeds throught Wiltshire. It's all 80+ through berks until J14 then everyone down to 70 until Bristol. They dish out loads of tickets in their part of the country.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Johnnywb said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least the police stopped a major crime that day eh, heaven forbid they should do anything fkin useful! :roll:
> ...


He He  Its always the polices fault until a family member gets decapitated by a speeding driver

I'm sure they had something to do with England getting knocked out of the world cup too!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Johnnywb said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least the police stopped a major crime that day eh, heaven forbid they should do anything fkin useful! :roll:
> ...


He He  Its always the polices fault until a family member gets decapitated by a speeding driver........and then it's the polices fault for not doing anything


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Johnnywb wrote: 
Does anyone know of insurers who are not averse to insuring someone with a powerful car with 3 points? 
This is not your problem. Most insurance companies ignore 3 points.

V - Like hell they do. It's cost me around another Â£120 across the TTR and Cooper with 3 points on mine and 3 on my wifes.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

try adrian flux, i found them great and they insure any mods like for like!


----------

